# KILLEEN, TEXAS 3 Year Rabies ALERT



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*TEXAS: Killeen *City Council will hold a workshop July 5 to discuss adopting a 3 year rabies ordinance for the city. They will vote July 12. 

*What You Can Do to Help:*

Contact the City Council members to vote in favor:

Scott Cosper [email protected] (254) 526-2167 
Larry Cole [email protected] (254) 289-7012 
Billy Workman [email protected] (254) 338-8337 
Kenny Wells [email protected] (254) 681-4977 
Juan Rivera [email protected] (254) 338-4304 
Terry Clark [email protected] (254) 466-9082 

PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Killeen, Texas unanimously passes 3 year rabies protocol. 
*Killeen Approves Animal Ordinance *

Killeen approves animal ordinance Killeen Daily Herald 7/12/11

*"The vaccination portion of the new amendment is aimed at decreasing instances of over-vaccination. "*


----------

